# What have I done?!?!?!?



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Currently sitting asking my self that exact question.

Just signed up for my 1st ever 10k, I know it's not exactly a marathon but I've never really been much of a runner. used to play a fair bit of football. I mean 1 match of 11's at the weekend and training twice a week and often 2 games of 5' asides before but over the last couple of years I'm now down to 1 game of 5's when I'm home. The weight has started to pile on and I have now decided something needs to be done.

Just before Xmas I started attending some "Commando Training" classes and have started to exercise a bit more. My brother and some friends have now persuaded me to enter in to the Run Balmoral 10K at the end of April... 

97 days to go,

start my proper training tomorrow. I will keep a note of my training and update my progress on this thread if any one is interested.

Kind of doing this thread to black mail my self in to it as well!!


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I have raced, in my time, everything from a mile to a marathon and I can offer the following advice. Just dont stop. Start steady and keep going and you will finish.
Dont set yourself unrealistic targets - you aint gonna win - but do set yourself targets.
You have plenty of time to prep so set yourself weekly challenges.
Dont just do the same stuff day in day out you will get bored.
My favourite was a version of fartlek training. I would do a mile or so to warm up then lamp post race. I would run flat out between two lamp posts then jog the next two then repat with three and so on up to ten or twelve then back down. good quality training and a bit of fun.
Good luck and keep us posted.
Ming the Old


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers Ming,

Oh I know I'm not going to win it thats for sure.

Just been reading up on that Fartlek training, think next 2 weeks will just be building my self up to a couple miles to begin with then try and introduce the intervals.

Cheers for the advice


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Whats the target?

If it is just to finish then just follow a couch to 5k program and then up the distance a bit.

If it is to go under the hour then you need to build a bit more intensity to the training and run over 10k as part of the training.

Just remember you have 97 days so dont try running too much too soon or you will suffer in the long term.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Have a good look at your diet and what you're eating too - i'm sure that'll help in the end :thumb:


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

So long as a person isn't morbidly obese with three months to train 10k will be a piece of cake. Have a look at some training plans online, the biggest mistake new distance runners make is to try to run as far as they can every time they go out training.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> Whats the target?


Main aim is to finish but ideally I would like to get it in about the hour mark.. under the hour would probably be pushing it.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

First run complete this morning.. wasnt too bad actually!

Weighed my self before hand as well.

17st 6lbs, not my heaviest but definitely not my fighting weight.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Deeg said:


> First run complete this morning.. wasnt too bad actually!
> 
> Weighed my self before hand as well.
> 
> 17st 6lbs, not my heaviest but definitely not my fighting weight.


Top stuff. The pace is around the hour for 10k so just don't try and go too fast and just up the distance. no more than 3-4 runs a week though and give yourself time to recover from each run. When you start out running it's all about getting your body used to the pounding over getting actually fit enough.:thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Well thats the 1st week of training over and done with and it hasnt been too bad, my run this morning I've upped the distance to 2.5miles, although my pace did drop slightly I think thats to be expected with a new distance?










And history for the week:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good luck Deeg you will have no problem great area to run plenty to see enjoy, few friends of our's did it last year and they are far from fitness , but did start walking then jogging 10 to 12 weeks before it to build up gradually


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Well I did it... and enjoyed it, although I'm not the fastest runner in the world I did set my own personal best of 59:08.

Infact I enjoyed it so much I am looking to enter more now... again I'm not the fastest in the world but I would like to try and get my time down to closer to the 50minute mark.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Good work. You did what you wanted to do and finish. Kudos!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

It's a great feeling isn't it. I went from a 1hour 10k runner to just breaking 50 mins in not a long time at all. 

Careful though this training lark is addictive. 18 months ago I wasn't a runner and today I signed up for the London marathon, I have an ironman triathlon in 8 weeks, Norwich half marathon in nov and I'm considering entering the purbeck marathon in sept!!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah it is a good feeling, I remember when I was talking the race through with the guys before it, they are all experienced runners, saying how they always get a buzz the last section with everyone cheering you on. I doubted it as my training runs normally ended up with me gasping for air. They told me I would get the same buzz and be able to sprint the last section... they were right, I don't know where it came from but the last 300m or so I gave it my all and felt like I was sprinting at full pace again.

Went out and got my self a decent pair of trainers last night and looking to improve my time this summer and I would like to get to the 50 minutes for a 10k. Don't think I'd be able to make a full marathon but certainly consider a half with some more training.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work..... A few more and you will be on a half marathon!!!

The other half ran a 10k for Race for Life last year, she really did alot of training maybe 3-4 runs a week.

We was about a week from it and she wanted just to cover the 10k so i offered to run with her.... not ran any distance for 10 years!!!!

The first 200-300 metres i thought no way can i make it.... We took it easy and did it in 54 minutes.

Im not really a runner type person, prefer the gym or tennis but it i might add a run in every few weeks when the weather picks up.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

54 minutes is a great time in my book... thats my next target is to go sub 55, then hopefully aim for the 50 mins mark.

I've never been a runnner either, only running I did before was with a ball at my feet... always found it boring just running for no apparent reason but it's all changed now.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

It's weird how you start to love running.

I hated cross country as a kid but really enjoy it now.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Deeg said:


> 54 minutes is a great time in my book... thats my next target is to go sub 55, then hopefully aim for the 50 mins mark.
> 
> I've never been a runnner either, only running I did before was with a ball at my feet... always found it boring just running for no apparent reason but it's all changed now.


Yeah it was my wifes PB, we could have gone faster but what difference does a few mintues make, If i start running myself i may run solo with music.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Where would you run?


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I usually just go out around the village, never takes me more than 5 mins to get out right in to the countryside and away from anyone to annoy me.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Country paths are good and quiet, but for specific speed work I find I need some straight pavements.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

adlem said:


> Have a good look at your diet and what you're eating too - i'm sure that'll help in the end :thumb:


When losing weight, controlling your diet is more important than the get fit side.


----------

